# Long, fraught weekend following dental & castration...update.



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all,

So it's been a difficult weekend and I withdrew from the forum while it was all going on, to be honest, but I feel ready to post an update as everybody is always so supportive. A big virtual bunch of flowers to Bernie, who has put up brilliantly with me harassing her by PM for the last couple of days!

I'll try to be brief and stick to the facts.

Buddy was fine with the anaesthetic. The dental went well and he is eating, drinking and pooing etc. normally. His overall health is good.

Unfortunately, he had a fair bit of swelling after the castration which is not unheard of but just very unfortunate. This has been an issue because, coupled with his temperment and the fact he is quite strong and active, he has been managing to keep bashing himself (against the cage/with his collar) and disrupting things so, although he's healing, it's not happenign as+ quickly as it could be. The area where they made the incision is taking longer to heal up because he keeps doing this. They won't take the collar off until this has sealed up because they believe it's the lesser of two evils so to speak and he'll do more damage if he sits there licking it. The vet did try to tell me he was brighter, happier, and seemed to have gotten used to it.

The good news is that the swelling is going down loads and getting lots better. It just seems that it is going to be a long healing process partly because of the unfortunate swelling and partly because of his bloody-minded temperment!! He is on medication - antibiotics, pain relief and something which is bringing down the swelling.

He is still at the vet and I will continue with the daily updates. 

I've prepared an indoor cage for him to convalesce in when he finally comes home. We have a spare room which will be safe, quiet and temperature controlled. I will want to be able to monitor him until he's fully healed and ready to leap about and go about his business safely in the shed/run again without danger of rupturing anything, so to speak. It'll also mean I can administer any medication much more easily than if I had to chase him around the shed! And, as he'll most likely need a few vet check ups even after he comes home, I can just take him in the cage to minimise excess handling and stress.

Phew. I can't begin to tell you how stressful and worrying the last few days have been. I don't know if I could go through this ever again to be honest and I'm still wound up pretty tight because he's still not healed yet and I feel so helpless.

I am trying to project into the future and imagine all the comfort he will ultimately gain from being bonded with another bunny friend to make this all worth it. He's only 2, so has quite a few years to look forward to and it would just be so sad if he had to live them out alone. Even vet trips would be so much less stressful as he'd have his friend to cuddle up to for reassurance.

So...there you go. My poor little chap would be one of the difficult ones, wouldn't he?! Words of wisdom, advice or support always welcome.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

So is the vet still keeping him in?

Just remember hun with another vet this most likely would not have happened and tbh I am very cross that they are insisting on keeping that poxy collar on  (but you know that :lol


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness - poor you. I was imagining all was fine. None of our buns have ever had collars on post op. Only one,when at the vets for sometihng else, kept pulling out his drip, so had a collar for a short time. Very tricky. You and he have been very unlucky. I hope he is home soon.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> So is the vet still keeping him in?
> 
> Just remember hun with another vet this most likely would not have happened and tbh I am very cross that they are insisting on keeping that poxy collar on  (but you know that :lol


I know and am inclined to agree. I brought this up with the vet on the phone today but they won't take it off yet. I have to go with that for now. I think had it all gone differently, they would not have felt they needed the collar. They are covering themselves more than anything, I think 

I feel I've been a bit let down and have quite a few misgivings as far as the vets go (when I first took him, she didn't even check his teeth and sent me away with fibreplex...it took a return visit and my firm insistance to get the spurs on his molars noticed!). I'm angry as you have to put your faith in these people, who are supposed to know more than you and to know what's best!

As soon as this is over I am changing practices. There's another local vet who specialise in exoctics, small animals, rabbits etc. which sounds much more suitable. Wish I'd explored this sooner, but the need for his dental op. just happened so quickly and the priority was to just get him out of pain. Live & learn 

Edited to add: yes, the vet is keeping him until tomorrow. I kind of agree because if he reopens his wound it's better if he's there where they can respond to that. I don't want him to come home, only for me to have to rush back to the vet's after a couple of hours or something. Although I desperately want him to come home as soon as possible because I feel he will be a million times happier once he's out of there.

I don't begrudge it, but the bills are rising...nearly at £150 for hospitalisation and meds to date...on top of what we already paid for the operation itself.

Did I mention it's my birthday on Wednesday? All I want and need right now is for Buddy to get better.


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hel_79 said:


> I know and am inclined to agree. I brought this up with the vet on the phone today but they won't take it off yet. I have to go with that for now. I think had it all gone differently, they would not have felt they needed the collar. They are covering themselves more than anything, I think
> 
> I feel I've been a bit let down and have quite a few misgivings as far as the vets go (when I first took him, she didn't even check his teeth and sent me away with fibreplex...it took a return visit and my firm insistance to get the spurs on his molars noticed!). I'm angry as you have to put your faith in these people, who are supposed to know more than you and to know what's best!
> 
> ...


oh bless you, well at least your all ready for him to come home 

sending vibes your way for buddy and happy birthday for wensday incase i forget ( my youngest is 2 on wensday) keep me posted and take care


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

If he is still opening his wound then they have seriously messed up, I really feel for you because I know you only want what is best for Buddy [hugs]

I hate it when vets take the pi$$ 

I would definitely give Clifton vets a call for any future issues, I've heard nothing but good reviews from that practice :thumbup:

Happy birthday for Wednesday too


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> If he is still opening his wound then they have seriously messed up, I really feel for you because I know you only want what is best for Buddy [hugs]
> 
> I hate it when vets take the pi$$
> 
> ...


Thank you for your good wishes and the vet recommendation. I will definitely be following that up as soon as things calm down here. Although it's already at the back of my mind to call them and move him there if there are still problems in a few days, but I need to just deal one day at a time for now.

Totally agree about the job the current vet has done :mad2:; I feel so awful thinking about it but I have to just try and accept the current situation and take it one step at a time.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Bizarrely, rabbits come under exotics, so an exotic trained vet is likely to be best trained, informed and up to date.

Like you say - it is very much live and learn, and sadly, many of us have had to learn the hard way, that you can't trust your precious pet with a vet just because they have the title of veterinary surgeon. 

I hope he is fit and well and able to come home soon, and in time for your birthday.


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

Cecil had a collar for about 2 weeks post op because he went in to the vets to have his nose fixed - he'd ripped it open on something (we still don't know what) and the vet offered to do the castration at the same time. It was really hard cos he couldn't really feed properly for a few days and couldn't reach round to clean his bum so my OH had to clean him up as well as clearing the poo out of the collar where it was getting stuck when he was trying to clean himself. He was SO sad bless him! I hope Buddy gets better soon


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I do hope today is a better day, and things start to improve.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

How is Buddy today? Is he allowed home yet?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Fingers and Paws crossed that Buddy is home today or at least before your birthday 

*Heidi*


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, everyone.

He's improved and will hopefully be coming home tomorrow.

The swelling is continuing to go down...one side almost back to normal and the other improving. The wound has finally healed over and there were no spots of blood the incontinance pad beneath him in the morning. Desperately sending him vibes to leave it alone so the healing can continue! Also - it's all clean and there's no sign of infection (I should flippin' hope not!). And still eating/drinking/pooing normally so apart from his bits he's fighting fit.

The maybe not-so-good news is that he's being a complete bugger about taking the medication (although maybe that means he's feeling stronger and more like himself). He has four more days on it so I'm extremely aprehensive about being able to continue this when he comes home. He also still has the collar on as they are convinced the wound hasn't healed enough to withstand him licking it yet. 

He's coming home tomorrow...hopefully with the wound still scabbed and continuing to heal and the swelling even better still. If he manages not to disrupt things between today and tomorrow he will really be on the mend at last.

The vet's said that we can arrange to go in and collect when she's due to administer that day's meds, so she can talk us through it. He will need to go back to the vet daily for the next few days for check-ups.

I have a pen all prepared as he needs to able to convalesce and be monitored before I turn him loose in the shed! So he may still not feel as if he is 'home' even tomorrow, but perhaps he'll recognise me well enough to get it. I am prepared for major bunny sulks!

Re. the pen....I've lined it with megazorb & newspaper covered with soft pale towels (so I can keep an eye on exactly what's coming out of him, so to speak!). He'll have hay, greens, water, willow to chew, etc. I feel like I've thought of everything for now. Plus I can get it into my car, so may simply transport it whole for the vet check ups rather than putting him through excess handling in and out of his carrier.

Still pretty fraught as there's the recovery & aftercare to get through. But he is doing better.


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

brilliant news hun, sending vibes his way and good luck with the meds as you know im currently having the same battle with smokey but this morning was a break through put his meds on some pellets and he ate the lot yay! so hes feeling much better today and a lot more lively  oh the bunny sulks yeah i got that ha ha they do know how to make you feel sorry for them! well looks like you will get what you wanted for your birthday after all :thumbup: take care and keep us updated


----------



## Jaysmith (May 12, 2012)

Sounds like you have had a really tough weekend, glad things are looking more poitive for tomorrow and onwards


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad he is getting better, why the hell they are keeping him in is beyond me. The swelling will go down quicker if he had chance for a little hop around.

If the wound has healed over then there is no reason for him to be at the vets apart from making you bill bigger and bigger 

Personally I would just go and pick him up now and if anything did happen (I highly doubt it would but if it did) I would take him to Clifton instead. I do understand your reluctance about his meds tho but they can be hidden in nommy food


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Poor Buddy, I have never known a vet to collar a rabbit, and its vital that hes given plenty of space post op to move around freely and help his guts keep moving. Have you been in to see him at the vets I hope there keeping him in a big enough cage


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So glad things are going in the right direction.

Don't stress over giving meds. You will be fine. By all means watch the vets demo, but here we give most meds very successfully on a treat food (basil leaf, etc. whatever bun thinks is a treat). If you do syringe, make sure it goes into cheek not straight down throat (don't want to choke poor bun). 



We have never had a bun sent home with a collar on. Our vets use them only very rarely with buns (for a short time when one of ours kept pullinghis drip out). How does bun manage to drink/eat food/eat caecotrophs/soft poo with one on? Or does it come off from time to time? I am assuming he is at a hospital with 24/7 staffing.

Bet you can't wait to get him home and out of the clutches of the vet.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

((((((((((((((HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!))))))))))))))

Hope today is a good day!


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Quick update as a bit mad here today.

Back from the vet and all OK overall. He is pretty bright, considering. He's settled down in the pen I set up OK now after lots of investigating and hay nomming. I sat with him for a while and am now trying leave him snooze and am sticking my head in every quarter of an hour or so. His appetite is fine (he was ready to bite my fingers off for spring greens, so that's normal!). He can nom hay and drink OK with the collar on. It's wide with soft padded edges. Hate to see him in it but the vet says not to let him clean his wound yet for another day or two. No point going over old ground because it simply is what it is now. I am leaving it on because the last thing I want is to take it off and find he's made himself bleed again or something during the night. However; I am seeing a different vet tomorrow for a check up so we'll see how we get on. 

At least the vet today said he's been managing to nom his soft poo with it on. He did some earlier in the pen (weird because I never usually see it - I just clean up droppings!) so I just scooped some up and put it with greens for him to eat just to make sure he didn't have to work too hard for it.

I have antibiotics and metacam to give him until Saturday. I feel happier about doing this on yummy food now to be honest so will try that first.

This is definitely the weirdest and most stressful birthday I've ever had! Well, it hasnt felt like one to be honest. But the older you get, the less stuff like that really matters. I am happy that at least Buddy is home and on the mend. And hes all set up in the spare room so I can keep a close eye on him. I already foresee that Ill be waking up in the middle of the night to stick my head round the door! 

My cat hasnt seen Buddy, but can smell him and suspects, and hes been spending a lot of time sitting outside the door like hes keeping vigil, which is slightly amusing. 

In a week or so, this will hopefully be a distant memory and Buddy will be delighted to be back in his shed snuffling round again. 
Fingers crosssed for an uneventful night and continued healing.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So glad Buddy is home - glad he has a good appetite! 

caecotrophs and greens for dinner - yum! - the things we have to do!

I think Buddy IS your birthday present. Enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad he is home and eating well


----------

